# apple on my mind...



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just starting to muse on my apple...the tree got cut in summer of '08, I set the logs up off the ground and let them sit until last March(?). Milled them at a friends', stacked and stickered them in the storage run in back of the shop. ~12-13% mc when checked recently. Looking good, some of the upper boards have cupped, but the lower ones look pretty good. Regardless, I milled them heavy to account for cupping. I have about 200 bf. I think that sometime in the next 2 months, they will go to the kiln to be finished. Then.....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool. Did you take any pics after milling? 



mmwood_1 said:


> . . . . I think that sometime in the next 2 months, they will go to the kiln to be finished. Then.....


Are you asking for ideas on what to build with it?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You sir have more patience than I. I cut and milled an elm and ended up building a solar kiln do dry it because I couldn't stand the long wait of air drying. Since then I have dried apple, mulberry and birch with great results.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool. Did you take any pics after milling? 

Alas, I still do not own a camera.


Are you asking for ideas on what to build with it?

Nah, thanks. I knew that when I heard that the tree was coming down. A couple of dressers, to start. And maybe a chest lined with cedar for our wool sweaters.


----------

